# Aggression of my 10 month gsd towards my wife



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

My storm is always full of energy and naughtiness and listens to everything what I say or command but whenever my wife scolds him for something where he has done wrong he starts barking and jumping at her. Given his size my wife obviously becomes uncomfortable with his approach. Whereas in my case it's just opposite. He shows his surrender Ness by lying low with his ears back and listens very attentive. Please suggest how to control his behavior towards my wife...His recent pic















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Hard to know without seeing in person, but it sounds like there's somewhat of a disconnect in the relationship between your dog and your wife. For whatever reason the dog at some point challenged her and she gave off enough signs that she was intimidated that the dog realized he could make her a victim and dodge consequences for his actions.

How does that get fixed? Depends. With some people you can move them past a fear of the dog and things resolve on their own. With some you give them other alternative ways of dealing with the dog that don't trigger episodes of "no you can't make me" and some need tools to get the dog to stop. I've seen people use e collars to give the dog some juice when they decide to jump or push the owner around.


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks..I have also advised her to totally ignore him whenever he does that....personally I am not in favor of using e collar...it seems very inhuman...what do u say

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It isnt that big of a deal used correctly. Ive given myself a blast on 100 it isnt plesant but its not completely awful either. If you teach the dog with low working level corrections layered over with some leash pressure you can avoid the big dramatic screaming corrections. Sometimes it isnt a bad idea to make the dog aware of what the collar can do though.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I might be wrong, but I don't like the sounds of how he acts around you either, OP: "lying low with his ears back and listens very attentive" to me sounds like a crouching fearful dog. I think both you and your wife need to work on basic obedience with your dog, and together you'll find a happy medium. Good luck


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

No it's not that he always like that with me all the time... it's just during time when he is being reprimanded for something wrong. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

*Hair shedding. ....*

My gsd is doing some serious hair shedding for past few days..I mean hair shedding is normal in gsd..I have in seen that..but in his case they are coming out in lumps and he is constantly itching..could their be some allergy prob? Can u suggest some medication or should I visit vet? My gsd is long haired and would be 10 month in march...please help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

brush him with a high quality brush if you see hot spots then you have a problem


When people dont groom their gsd it can come out in clumps and makes the dog uncomfortable, swimming in a lake really helps also


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm lost? Is he not listening to your wife or shedding the issue?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nah , I would say the dog doesn't have a good connection with you either --- in fact watch that you don't push the dog so far into avoidance, which is what the dog is doing , that he doesn't come out and charge at you out of defence , when his threshold has been crossed.

not a crime and punishment scenario. Dog can't understand.

TRAINING -- consistent rules and expectation AND praise for when he does well -- positive reinforcement


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep not sure on your dog experience?? To me it sounds like he is treating your wife like a puppy? Barking and bouncing is a lot different then a low growl!

You both need to develop a bond with the dog and you can't "correct" your way into a relation ship with your dog! Not saying your trying to do that..I'm saying don't do that! 

Leerburg | The Ground Work to becoming Your Puppy's Pack Leader
Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals.

If you can hire one on one help that would be useful as long as they are qualified! 

Take a step back understand what your doing, you don't want to screw up or you will have issues!

I had a lot of years of "dog" training under my belt and my first GSD handed me my butt!

But I took my time thought about what I was doing and followed a course of action that worked for us both!


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

rajnish said:


> Thanks..I have also advised her to totally ignore him whenever he does that....personally I am not in favor of using e collar...it seems very inhuman...what do u say
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 

Your main problem is your logic, what’s inhuman is the possibility of your Dog attacking your wife and then having to be put down. I am not being a smart #$$ , I am just stating the facts as I see them. I think you have an Alpha Male in the making, I speak from experience on this issue. Your dog doesn’t respect your wife’s leadership position. I suggest starting NILIF ASAP. I would also recommend your wife asserting her dominance Over him, this in no way involves anything physical, that would get her Bit for sure at this time. IMO the e-collar can really help here, assuming your dog knows the down command; I would have your wife command/not ask him to go Down, maybe for a minute or so at first then for longer periods. This would be enforced with the “SHOCK” collar. Within about 2 seconds of the command if he doesn’t go down he gets zapped. After he goes down he doesn’t move until she releases him or he gets zapped. I would have her Work on all of his basic obedience in this same manner. I would also keep the collar on him for a few days so you could instantly correct anything that needs correcting, in my mind this is only done after he ignores “NO” The benefit of this is that it teaches your dog not to ignore “NO” and to stop Whatever he is doing the instant he hears “NO”. This advice worked with my male DEX, he is a very solid dog who fears nothing, this may very well not work with every dog. I advise you to go to Lou Castle’s site for expert advice.
It’s all up to you……..


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*This would be enforced with the “SHOCK” collar. Within about 2 seconds of the command if he doesn’t go down he gets zapped.*

i could be off base here but i do not think that is how you are supposed to use those collars

to the op there are plenty of things you can do to right the wrong relationships in your home 
as others said NILIF and use of a leash while you are in the house will help
with dogs it is about PREVENTION not CORRECTIONS after the fact


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

No, you are not off base and I am sure you are in some good company.
But the fact is there is more than one way to skin a cat. Depending on
the cat. My dog has Been trained to near perfection this way. I am 
getting ready to start on my 2nd. I am not positive, but I think the 
results will be the same.


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

My GSD is a female ( but a large one weighing in at 80lbs). She is 2 years old and is DEF an alpha. My husband did most of the training in the beginning, but then we realized she didn't associate me to anything other than playing. I became more actively involved in helping and working with her.

The E collar for us has been AMAZING! Its all about how you use it. We started out by trying it on us first to see what it actually felt like. Pleasant...no, but not traumatizing either. We ONLY use the "nick" feature which is like a zap....never the continuous. We use it a lot with outside play and off leash work, so she associates it to something fun and gets very excited when we pull it out of the box. She knows it means she gets to do stuff where she will be rewarded. Most of the time I cant get it on her and out the door fast enough!! We use the nick feature when she is doing something she isn't suppose to ( jumping, running off, etc). It gets her attention. My husband also makes the "ehhht" sound as he gives the nick, so she relates the noise to it. Now, with him, she doesn't even need the E collar.....just him making that sound, she stops and gives him attention and knows she needs to correct her behavior in some way.

I would think her jumping is a way of playing with your wife....unless she has other aggressive mannerisms. Luna jumps and knocks into me when she is excited...especially when I first come home ( something we are STILL working on). I would 100% suggest the E collar as well as having your wife step in and help with training. She needs to show she is not afraid of him and is "his boss" per say otherwise, he will run right over her.

Best of luck! oh and with the shedding...we changed dog food to a high quality brand ( blue buffalo) and that helped a lot.


----------

